# 4th of july ride @ busco beach



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

We will be headed back to Busco for the 4th of july, last year there was 3000+ people through the gate and we had a blast. Fireworks 2 nights, live band 3 nights and something for everyone.

If anyone in the NC area would like to do some riding let me know i'll try to save you a spot in our camping area!

Here's a link to the fb event if you can't see it add me for an invite!

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203883849654235


The 50/50 hole:










Waiting for the mud races to start:










2000 acres of sand, mud, hills, mx tracks, a dragstrip & trails!


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

I really wish i could attend, but i have 3 1/2 more months of deployment left. Busco is the main place i ride at. I love it, its like my heaven. Cant wait to get back. I recommend this place to anyone who has never been!!!!


----------



## pegleg brute (Jun 1, 2010)

just came back from busco monday!!! it was great as always. i would like to say that i will be there but its a month away and who knows what that will bring. but if all goea well i plan to be there that weekend, if the boss lets me!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Was just there this past saturday and had a blast! Maybe well get back down there for that, i dont know this far ahead.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Wheeee! Just a little more than a week before we hit busco! If anyone is coming down text or call me 704 202 four five two seven and we'll hang out!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Our group is up to 16 confirmed and 10 maybes, along with a few more that will probably show up! Come on down and have a blast!


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Will be there, cant wait.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Dang hate I missed ya 4reese, i didn't see many lime brutes there maybe I did see ya!


Heres Pix! 










Trailer #1 is loaded down, 2 Rhinos, 1 Honda Rancher, 1 700 Raptor & The Arctic Cat.










Trailer #2 is loaded too, 1 Honda Foreman, 1 Honda 420, 1 400 EX 1 300 EX









The tread came off my trailer tire 16 miles from busco, We just limped it in at 35 mph instead of changing it there. It never did go flat or blow out.









It was really really dry there, so any mudhole that still had mud or water in it was an absolute monster.









By friday people were packing in, we were glad we came and set up camp early!









Phillip posing for the camera, the riverbank was always busy with people coming down to cool off.









Even the sports did some playing in the creeks










The ponds were popular hang outs too, had to get that dust off some how!









Water wheelies are way too much fun.









One of many extremely nasty mud holes.









Every hole there was nasty nasty.









Workin it









Cleanin out the backs









Pretty sure my little sister wants to trade in the 300ex for something a little bigger.









We did a lot of pond hopping









my fav pic of the weekend 









Rusty hitching a ride across the pond, danny didn't even know he was back there









Phillip in the pond









another nasty ditch









The 400 getting a little air.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

One of two MX tracks with banked turns and jumps, the dirt bike guys really get some air here.









Tagged with a mud ball, the swimming hole had a clay bottom and of course it had to get flung around.









When the sun went down there was plenty more fun to be had, just less photos haha.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

we had a great time, wish it had rained though it was very dry, we went down thursday and I didn't get to sleep until 10 am friday morning due to a late night drowning of two bikes.

Then i was good to go, I went to bed for a few hours when the sun came up the rest of the trip!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well after looking at all the pictures here and on other post's I guess I'll have to break the Nikon and start taking pictures and video's of our riding place. A little place in SW Mississippi. A private camping area with spots known as "Alligator Pond" - Nestled next to the railroad tracks and covered with Cypress tree's and dark water over sloppy mud with hidden ruts. 
Sand Mountain or Sand Hill - An old river dredging pile, about 5 acres of piled up fun and some really steep angle's in spots. 
Let's not forget one of the older trails and most challenging plus dangerous is "MUD TRAIL". It had gotten so bad the owner limited all tires any where on the property to no more than 27's. 
I missed the 4th weekend but will return home soon. It had not rained for months but I think the real mud holes may be filling back up while I'm away. Two of the worst holes on the place , not mentioned above are like some I see here, out in the wide open. At last but certainly not least is "The River" where some snorkels are just not tall enough plus tire size, torque and power doesn't really matter. I'll try one and see if it post from another person's pics.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like a good time as usual down at busco, I hate I had to work maybe ill get to ride this weekend


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

A few months later....









Then after a little rain....








Same trrail as above but with some rain and a wrong turn..








One of the holes out in the middle of nothing...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------

